

Sam Altman tweeted, asking for advice about women - jizie
http://getintoycombinator.com/sam-altman-newly-president-of-ycombinator-tweeted-asking-for-advice-about-women/

======
atom-morgan
The president of YC publicly tweets to his 16.1k followers which can also be
seen and answered by anyone who hears of this tweet. Not only that, but he's
addressing an issue he and YC have received a lot of negative comments on in
the past. And this is _sad_?

